# cadair idris



## aryman (Oct 11, 2009)

has anyone ridden the bridleway up it before, if so, is it subject to riding on less busy hours like snowden?


----------



## MarkFu (Jul 29, 2008)

I am not aware of any restrictions on Cadair Idris, not 100% certain, but i don't think there are any. I think you'll get it clarified for certain on http://www.mtb-wales.com/


----------



## mikey58 (Jul 8, 2008)

There are no restrictions on cadair,it's a great ride-some walking on the way up and the bridleway route does get a bit confusing about half way.The route opens out into a sort of bowl and it's difficult to find the right way out,but basically jst keep heading up.Great fun on the way down-enjoy!


----------



## aryman (Oct 11, 2009)

cheers lads,also found some vids on youtube which make it look worthwhile too.


----------



## steve_b77 (Feb 28, 2009)

I did it in October this year, it's about 2 hours to the top from one of the villages at the bottom and then 20 minutes all the way back down

Some nice rock steps.

The last 30m are totally unrideable on the way up and pretty much back down unless you;re some kind of gnral miester on a long travel AM rig/DH bike, but that'd be a waste for the rest of it


----------

